# Gooseneck Loosestrife-Bare root



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Gooseneck Loosestrife bare root babies available. They should bloom this year. Easy to grow, just keep them watered. As with all loosestrifes, these plants *spread quickly*. *Very* vigorous growers, and they make nice borders. They grow about 2-3' tall and bloom from around July all the way through September. Gorgeous plants, and the pretty arched blooms really do look like goose necks!

I'll ship them priority mail (small flat rate box), bare root with something to keep them moist. They'll be about 6-8" long, and look pretty puny, but they grow fast! They should be fine being planted outside as long as the danger of heavy frost has passed.

5- stems for $5, plus shipping ($5.85) I'll include at least an extra stem with each order, just in case. 

Let me know if you're interested! Thanks!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

These won't be small enough to ship for much longer! Today through Sunday, April 28th I'll double your order, so you'll get at least 10 stems for $5! Shipping will stay the same ($5.80 for a small flat rate box).


----------



## hugh (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll take 1 order pm me your address. is a money order from the post office OK ? thanks mike


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I bought an order of these a couple weeks ago from MDKatie. I was so pleased that I just ordered another. She is a great seller, the plant's were nice an healthy when they got here!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

My Gooseneck Loosestrife plants are ready to sell again! Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I think these are so cute that I ordered more this year. Plus MDKatie is a good seller.


----------



## backland (May 14, 2015)

MDKatie said:


> My Gooseneck Loosestrife plants are ready to sell again! Please let me know if you are interested.


I'd like to buy!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

backland said:


> I'd like to buy!


Hi, sorry I didn't see this sooner. I'm not around a whole lot anymore. Send me a PM with how much you'd like to buy. The plants are getting pretty tall now, but they should still make it if I send them soon.


----------

